# 1509 alstar



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wrapped in chartreuse and purple with alconite guides fugi reel seat with shrink tape grips 29" rated 8-12oz butt length total length 12'6"...

325 with no shipping.. Buyer can pick up at meeting place in Manteo,Hatteras,or Currituck...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm interested in this but wouldn't be able to get down that way till the middle of January any more pics and guide sizes who built it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

25-20-16-16-12-12-12 My son built it back in the summer.. He already has 2 1509 so is happy to sell one of them.. Will try to put up more pictures...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Know what Gen. It is


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Not sure on this one,could be second seems lighter than third..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

nice work Tater


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

1509's rule. Love mine.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've casted this one and it is just like my 2nd generation breakaway... Great rods...


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Would you consider 300 for it I could pick up second weekend in January


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jobxe327 said:


> Would you consider 300 for it I could pick up second weekend in January


 25 bucks ain't going to make or break it... ok...


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

It's that a yes to the 300?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jobxe327 said:


> It's that a yes to the 300?


 Yes..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Well,left hung out to dry at 300.. It's 300 firm....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Was this built for conventional or spinning?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishhead said:


> Was this built for conventional or spinning?


 Sorry for getting back so late fishhead... It is a conventional,pics up top...


----------

